# South Bass --Icing Up



## Craos Kid (Apr 7, 2014)

South Bass Island State Park ~ Today the island's bravest residents venture out on the Lake Erie ice to test the thickness.
Photo via Missi Kay


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, I know those guys. The ice is 5 inches and growing. Come on cold temps!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

rustyhook36 said:


> Hey, I know those guys. The ice is 5 inches and growing. Come on cold temps!


Yea saw that pic early today was going to post but didn't want to start a Panic----- Next thing some one will think there is Safe Ice ? No Not. That is only goes out a little passed the islands ? But after this cold week who Knows ? Be safe people


----------



## Voltage Man (Feb 14, 2015)

Craos Kid said:


> South Bass Island State Park ~ Today the island's bravest residents venture out on the Lake Erie ice to test the thickness.
> Photo via Missi Kay
> View attachment 200737


Nice keeping fingers crossed


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice but you would think those pioneers would be draggin ropes, I know I would be, better to have it on you already than trying to think with ice water up your a**.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

On the far left side of that picture, waaaayy off in the distance, it sure looks like a shanty with a guy standing out side of it!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spike Dog said:


> On the far left side of that picture, waaaayy off in the distance, it sure looks like a shanty with a guy standing out side of it!


Actually looks like a guy sitting on a bucket and another guy standing a little farther out


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like snow flake on lens to me?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Probably Capt. Mike, you know how he rolls !!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike, you're gettin the fever bad! Come on cold. Ice Ice Baby!


----------

